# Pre-fab Survival Shelter



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Interesting idea. A pre-fab survival shelter.

http://www.atlassurvivalshelters.com/

And you get 10 free acres of Arizona desert with the purchase of one.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Looks like fun!!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

10 acres in Arizona desert ... Ha, only if you can eat dirt and survive.

Bet it doesn't come stocked with food and water for that price, in fact... Where is the food stored?


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

In your stomach. Cause apparently those "preppers" are ready to watch a football game while the world implodes... Nice shelters and finally a site that actually gives a price on the website. 10 acres in Arizona, sounds sweet hope you like cactus.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

They do talk about under floor storage.
I think its pretty neat since its so affordable.

Everyone wants a full plumbed missle silo preferably under a area with good hunting +water..
But for the price it seems real good.

Also not all scenrios mean 1 yr survival.
I bet you could store months of water in jugs under the floor.
in a pandemic months of social distancing will let it run its course long before then.
One could also think of otehr scenarios where AZ would be ok..

Nothin in AZ can be along term BOL but its something useful for the money IMHO,


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

PS:
Some of the stuff in his linked articles on his site is accurate, useful and even downright good IMHO.
Many of his Nuke links are just great, he even has decay tables for Fallout.

However the stuff about the "dirty bomb" (or RDD radiation dispsersal device) is just this side of absurd, since the main threat from a "dirty bomb" is from the explosion when you are standing next to it, not any "radiation dose".
_
But it is a forgivable confusion _since even some entry level "prepraredness experts" in gov't, dont seem to fully understand the severe limitations that will affect any RDD, even one that took more effort/resources to make than a nice collection of conventional bombs which may actually affect someting.

The entire concept is simply a non starter for way too many reasons to list.... I have no clue why this has captured the imagination of the public ( and sadly some politicians as well.. )


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

DJgang said:


> 10 acres in Arizona desert ... Ha, only if you can eat dirt and survive.
> 
> Bet it doesn't come stocked with food and water for that price, in fact... Where is the food stored?


Apparently, there is storage under the floors. I personally have no interest in one, I just thought it was interesting for a discussion.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Living there you would be very close the the famous London Bridge! Gets kinda warm in that part of the state. Very big lake there.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

kejmack said:


> Apparently, there is storage under the floors. I personally have no interest in one, I just thought it was interesting for a discussion.


They are neat! Did you see that they weren't pricing delivery and installation.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I couldn't find prices for any unfinished ones...


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Atlas make a really nice unit. I have seen them at shows before. Seem like good people (Not into reality TV nonsense). I am not so sure about 10 acres of desert land. GB


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's a bit unrealistic to expect to live in something like that with a generator. You'd need a second shelter just for generator fuel and even then it wouldn't last long. You have to wonder if you'd suffocate in there without motorized ventilation. You can probably forget about cooking inside on a camp stove or running a kerosene heater for heat in the winter. I can't imagine being married and not having a bedroom away from the kids. I don't think something like that is practical.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's Arizona. You'd need to store at least one year's worth of water. There's no room for that. No room to store all your food either. And you need to store all that if you're going to live in Arizona.

How hot does that shelter get? You're living in a metal container covered with dirt in a very hot environment. I'd love to know what the temperature is inside when it's 115º outside.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

BillS said:


> It's Arizona. You'd need to store at least one year's worth of water. There's no room for that. No room to store all your food either. And you need to store all that if you're going to live in Arizona.
> 
> How hot does that shelter get? You're living in a metal container covered with dirt in a very hot environment. I'd love to know what the temperature is inside when it's 115º outside.


It's not 115° underground, maybe a swamp cooler in the air exchange area could help? Solar Stirling engine for electricity is hardier /better than photovoltaics.

I have seen experiments that show that the burrowing mammals that survived the asteroid strike that wiped out the dinosaurs only had to be 2 feet underground to survive 900° surface temps (the experiment lasted 12 hours)

I agree that another similar sized 'box' for storage is needed.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I would think you would want a "micro" home or small house above this shelter. A well with solar powered pump would handle you're water needs. I don't think I would pick the location they had the "free" land to live. We do grow food in Arizona! You don't have to eat lizard sandwiches everyday.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

If you are living underground, the temperature is going to be about 70 degrees.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Arizona has thousands of abandoned mines. They are very cool inside even when it is quite warm outside. I've stood outside of mines that had a breeze coming out of them. It felt like a huge air conditioner was blowing on me.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

That would be great for the backyard or maybe under the house.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Slightly off topic but after we bought our place (of course) we saw a series about pre fab homes. Not modular or mobile homes but rather like kit homes that are built on site on a foundation just like stick built homes. They are built in a factory indoors so everything is made to extremely tight tolerances you could never match with a stick built. Some extraordinary homes everything from Yurts, geodesic domes, A Frames, Post & Beam, log cabins (more like log mansions) to Japanese stye constructed homes where there are no nails, every thing is joined with mortise and tendon built completely out of 200 year seasoned old growth hardwood from re-milled lumber. After some research we concluded that these homes are far superior to anything stick built. Everything is cut with laser guides saws fitted into jigs all electrical runs through conduit and plumbing pre installed through 6in Styrofoam insulation that you can not run a piece of paper between. All doors windows prefitted and installed. All of them exceed code in all fifty states. All available in whatever floor plan you want. Starting at about 85k. Around here you do not get to even look at a house like them for twice that amount. Yurts and domes were cheaper as I recall. As I said a bit off topic but if anyone is looking to build I definitely suggest they look into that


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Even more off topic but, at least to me, more practical, an earth berm, or underground, home. Mother Earth News has a lot of information on the subject.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Green-Homes/2006-10-01/Earth-sheltered-Homes.aspx


----------



## Grizz (Jan 24, 2010)

Check out Utah shelters. 20' down, better take a couple sweaters. After the loose soil settles and the ground is back to normal temp i believe it will be near 60 degrees. They also showed Queen bedroom sets that were quite private. If you had the 50' model you could place 20+ 55gal barrels underfloor. and stack small water jugs around them. They also had solar kits for water wells etc.. Batteries will run the air filtration system with a manual handle if it came to that. Very similar to the utah shelters.


----------

